# Striper Law



## Sriracha (Jul 31, 2009)

I just read something in the maryland regional reports where a guy got a $125 fine for possession of a striper between the hrs of midnight-5am. Just wondering if we have that law here in VA. 

I remember one time i was at seagull around 2:30ish am and the game warden came out and checked my cooler, which had 3 sripers in it at the time, all he said to my buddy and I was "you two know you can only catch one more right." and he just went his way. no ticket for possession of a striper during midnight - 5am. So i'm assuming we don't have that law here right? or am i wrong? was i lucky then? 

I know the time frame was correct b/c i have never been searched at seagull pier that late b4, and my buddy and i had a 10 minute discussion bout it afterwards. and we didn't even realize what time it was until after the incident and both of us checked our phones for the time. 

so guys and gals too, please chime in with your knowledge of the law(time frame in VA) for clarification.

Oh here's the link for anyone who didn't see it:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=70533


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

That's Maryland law for striped bass in the bay, not Virginia law.

Maryland law: http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html

Virginia law: http://www.mrc.state.va.us/Regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm
More details here: http://www.mrc.state.va.us/Regulations/fr252.shtm


Edit: The only Virginia recreational fishing striper law that is based on time is this:



4VAC20-252-50. Concerning recreational fishing: general said:


> C. It shall be unlawful for any person fishing recreationally to possess land and retain any striped bass in excess of the possession limit applicable for the area and season being fished within the 24-hour period of 12 a.m. through 11:59 p.m. Striped bass taken in excess of the possession limit shall be returned to the water immediately.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Yo hot sauce,

First, in any fishing, you should know the law before putting a fish in the coooler.
Second, you have to catch a big enough fish, maybe at least 18" then you should worry about creel limit or possesion. lol


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Yo hot sauce,
> 
> First, in any fishing, you should know the law before putting a fish in the coooler.
> Second, you have to catch a big enough fish, maybe at least 18" then you should worry about creel limit or possesion. lol


That's what I was wondering too.. ya hafta catch fish to exceed or break any regs.

 Get used to it Hot Sauce.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> That's what I was wondering too.. ya hafta catch fish to exceed or break any regs.
> 
> Get used to it Hot Sauce.



kinda like how your gonna fish nothing but ballistics and a cts in 2010... like that means you'll catch another drum... right......


cts or ballistics aint gonna fix your "distance" or "curvature"


----------



## Sriracha (Jul 31, 2009)

ORF Pete said:


> That's Maryland law for striped bass in the bay, not Virginia law.
> 
> Maryland law: http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what i thought too but after reading the MD stuff was sketched out so i decided to ask everyone for clarification. thanks alot Pete.



CrawFish said:


> Yo hot sauce,
> 
> First, in any fishing, you should know the law before putting a fish in the coooler.
> Second, you have to catch a big enough fish, maybe at least 18" then you should worry about creel limit or possesion. lol


In the words of Ochocinco "Child Please." lol . always ready for battle. keep bringing it. don't worry man, i'll be over monday for the game you can have a field day with your trash talking then too. 



AL_N_VB said:


> That's what I was wondering too.. ya hafta catch fish to exceed or break any regs.
> 
> Get used to it Hot Sauce.


Aww dang not you too Al, we haven't even met yet and already talking smack huh. i see we'll get along just fine. and yeah i've gotten used to T and his trash talking. that's one pho eating, trash talking overgrown viet. the man don't wake up to coffee. he sips hatorade.


----------



## mtodriscoll (Nov 15, 2007)

*Creel limits and the midnight mark...*

So, say it's evening, and you're in a watercraft in Lynnhaven inlet, and you catch your limit of a species of fish: Puppy Drum, Striper, whatever... If you plan to fish past midnight of DAY1 into DAY2, can you take the fish caught in DAY1 back to your car before midnight and then return to fishing after midnight (now in DAY2), and catch your limit again?

Technically, you caught your daily limit on two different days according to the VA law stating a 24 hour period from 00:00am to 11:59pm...

I'm thinking you wouldn't want to keep all the fish in your craft/cooler while fishing on the water, because then it's just your own word/honor that you caught the first limit of fish prior to midnight. Good luck trying to prove that to the warden. 

Just curious, since "The Canoeing Mountain Men" will be in the area this weekend and the outgoing tide will be after midnight, so it could be relevant...if the bite is on  

Matt
Ruckersville, VA (just North of Charlottesville)


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> we haven't even met yet and already talking smack huh.


Thought that was you that was in my "striper hole" with the A/C gang. I was the dude that showed up late and without a wading jacket.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

mtodriscoll said:


> So, say it's evening, and you're in a watercraft in Lynnhaven inlet, and you catch your limit of a species of fish: Puppy Drum, Striper, whatever... If you plan to fish past midnight of DAY1 into DAY2, can you take the fish caught in DAY1 back to your car before midnight and then return to fishing after midnight (now in DAY2), and catch your limit again?
> 
> Technically, you caught your daily limit on two different days according to the VA law stating a 24 hour period from 00:00am to 11:59pm...
> 
> ...


Technically you could, but if the man ask to search your car and finds a second limit you will more than likely get a ticket.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> Thought that was you that was in my "striper hole" with the A/C gang. I was the dude that showed up late and without a wading jacket.


Nah Al, the guy that you're talking about caught fish. This guy here doesn't. You prolly met this guy at my wedding, but I doubt that you remember anything from that night.


----------



## Sriracha (Jul 31, 2009)

AL_N_VB said:


> Thought that was you that was in my "striper hole" with the A/C gang. I was the dude that showed up late and without a wading jacket.


Naw that wasn't me, but by the rules of engagement you fired upon me first with the smack, therefore i can talk smack back . but i have been to your striper hole twice and got skunked. therefore resulting in comments like the one below. 



CrawFish said:


> Nah Al, the guy that you're talking about caught fish. This guy here doesn't. You prolly met this guy at my wedding, but I doubt that you remember anything from that night.


HATER!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Man I gotta get down to meet you VA boys! Ain't nothing better than fishing, than fishing with those that know the art of TRASH TALKING! LOL.

MYT


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

mytmouse said:


> Man I gotta get down to meet you VA boys! Ain't nothing better than fishing, than fishing with those that know the art of TRASH TALKING! LOL.
> 
> MYT


Well, I can't guarantee you'll catch any striper, but I promise you'll do better than you MD average. lol Hey AL/NTKG, what are the numbers for a good day in MD bay, 5 spots, 3 croakers, and maybe 2 blues.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> MD bay, 5 spots, 3 croakers, and maybe 2 blues.



uhm NO. make that 2 spotses because you had to cut 3 of them for bait.

and don't forget the usual 15inch rockfish


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

As I have always said, it takes 3 things to be a good fisherman,,, 1-Listen to the old salts for they been there and done it, 2- decent equipment and 3-the most important is THICK SKIN, cause if we like ya your gonna get your butt ridden like your the only pony at the fair


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Well, I can't guarantee you'll catch any striper, but I promise you'll do better than you MD average. lol Hey AL/NTKG, what are the numbers for a good day in MD bay, 5 spots, 3 croakers, and maybe 2 blues.



that's a good day


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*When the 3 amigo's from VA come to MD to fish the Bay*



CrawFish said:


> Well, I can't guarantee you'll catch any striper, but I promise you'll do better than you MD average. lol Hey AL/NTKG, what are the numbers for a good day in MD bay, 5 spots, 3 croakers, and maybe 2 blues.


that is all they catch; as they can't cast far enough to catch any Stripers...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

You're right Orest, we don't usually throw 8nworm down here.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> You're right Orest, we don't usually throw 8nworm down here.


ah. good to see the PS guys havin some fun. 8an worm. thats classic there.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> ah. good to see the PS guys havin some fun. 8an worm. thats classic there.



Its been a while since we all 3 were on the same stretch of beach


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> Its been a while since we all 3 were on the same stretch of beach


Yes it has. We should do the walk this Saturday as it's forecast NW 10-15. I hope NTKG didn't clean out that spot.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Yes it has. We should do the walk this Saturday as it's forecast NW 10-15. I hope NTKG didn't clean out that spot.


its clean..... i don't think water clarity will be too good on sat there. btw i thought ya'll were doing some king fishin sat? weather no good?


----------

